# Fermenting Wyeast 1272



## Dazza_devil

G'day Brewers,
I've just pitched a 2 litre starter of Wyeast 1272 into an Americam Pale Ale wort @ 18 degrees. She's startin to work nicely wit a healthy krausen forming already. 
I was hoping to compliment the Cascade aroma and Magnum bitterness with the yeast and I'm starting to think I may be a little on the cool side to get a touch of fruit from the yeast. What are your experiences with fermenting 1272 at particular temps? The starter smelled delicious fermenting @ 22 degrees but perhaps a little over the top.


----------



## Fourstar

even at 18deg it still can have noticable but light citrus perfume qualities. I just love this yeast for its uniqueness over 1056. Its my bog standard house ale yeast. I was expecting pacman to pip it at the post but ive had excessive diacetyl in two out of 5 batches brewed with it. At the moment im attributing it due to fluctuating weather and early flocculation but 1272 is a very hard yeast to fault.


----------



## Dazza_devil

Thanks 4*. 
I actually deliberated for quite a while trying to decide between 1272 and Pacman. The 1272 sounded like it had more scope and better to keep in house for American brews. I'll leave her where she is for this brew and use it as a platform for the next batch. Would you recommend raising the temp a couple of degrees toward the end? I plan to dry-hop when she starts to slow down a bit.
I tried to drink a glass of my starter beer last night with a bit of used hops chucked in the jug from the hop sock. I couldn't get through it, the flavours where intense but I'm expecting good things from this batch.

Edit - the neighbours woke me up at 4am again and it's eflectb ny tipim.


----------



## Fourstar

yeah a raise in temp towards the end is beneficial for any beer to ensure you hit terminal gravity. I find the starters for 1272 can sometimes smell somewhat sour so dont let this deter you. its definitly not lactic or acetic, its just the smell of the citrus notes it puts out. kinda smells like lemon sorbet. a fresh tart aroma.


----------



## kevin_smevin

Fourstar said:


> yeah a raise in temp towards the end is beneficial for any beer to ensure you hit terminal gravity. I find the starters for 1272 can sometimes smell somewhat sour so dont let this deter you. its definitly not lactic or acetic, its just the smell of the citrus notes it puts out. kinda smells like lemon sorbet. a fresh tart aroma.



I've also used this yeast a bit. Have also noticed the sour smell in the starter with no adverse affects on beer. I have fermented as low is 15-16 which gives a very clean and crisp fermentation. Wouldn't go higher then 18-19 with this though.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

I vote for fermenting low - _maybe_ dropping it even a degree or two lower than your 18 after its fermenting well, rising at the end to ensure it finishes properly. It'll depend on how it reacts in your system though.. so I reckon leave it at 18 and see how it goes.

I love this yeast - but I have found it shoves out a fair amount of acetate esters (a little bit of nail polish/varnish) at temperatures where 1056 would still be clean as a whistle. At lower temps its lovely and zesty with great malt and definite sorbet/sherbet notes. Some of the beers I consider to be the best I have made have been with this yeast.


----------



## goomboogo

Fourstar, was the diacetyl with the pacman or the 1272.


----------



## Dazza_devil

I read it that he go it from the Pacman that's why it was pipped. 
Anyone had any diacetyl with 1272?


----------



## mika

No Diacetyl that I've noticed.
I'd echo the comments about 18C being a good temp for this yeast.
I've done a side by side with US-05 and people were commenting on the fruity nature of the WY1272 batch even at that temp.
I'm starting to wonder if it's the way I'm handling my yeast, but on the last couple of batches (from different smack packs) the yeast seems to have dropped out real early. Rousing and some increase in temp has got me down another 3-4 gravity points, but they still haven't finished as low as I would expect, given my mash temps and history with this yeast. Though lately I have been lowering my mash temps in search of a slightly drier beer but at the same time have added a BUNCH more hops than I have in previous batches as well.

Would be interesting to hear whether people have achieved some low FG's with big hop bills. Maybe I just need to go back to basics and treat my yeast a little better.


----------



## Fourstar

goomboogo said:


> Fourstar, was the diacetyl with the pacman or the 1272.




pacman. one beer at really high levels (noticable on the nose even), another at rather low levels which comes through on the palate several seconds after swallowing or aspirating.


----------



## manticle

When did you start aspirating your beers?


----------



## bum

I heard he lives, eats and breathes beer.


----------



## manticle

bum said:


> I heard he lives, eats and burps beer.



Don't we all?


----------



## bum

Excuse me.

[EDIT: Uh...something on topic - quick! I've gotten this yeast to push the most amazing aromas in my most recent beer - jackfruit. Bloody jackfruit! Used it a couple times now and it is easily my favourite yeast so far (admittedly there isn't a great deal of competition for this title just yet).]


----------



## Dazza_devil

bum said:


> Excuse me.
> 
> [EDIT: Uh...something on topic - quick! I've gotten this yeast to push the most amazing aromas in my most recent beer - jackfruit. Bloody jackfruit! Used it a couple times now and it is easily my favourite yeast so far (admittedly there isn't a great deal of competition for this title just yet).]



Holy Jacamole batman, what temp was that at?
I've never tried Jackfruit so I wouldn't know what flavour to look for, sounds interesting though.


----------



## bum

The sticker said 18C but the sticker probably lies. Fridgemate said 17 but I know Fridgemate is full of shit. Had a big selection of fruity hops (simcoe, galaxy and citra with magnum for bittering) in there too though but US05 has never pushed anything like this for me.


----------



## Sydneybrewer

Jackfruit noice


----------



## Dazza_devil

I'm just building up a starter of this baby as I enjoy the product of it's last result.
This time it's goin in a huge American IPA.
OG 1.070 and I'm thinkin I might try it @ 17 degrees with a 3 litre starter, whatdyas reckon?


----------



## bum

bum said:


> I've gotten this yeast to push the most amazing aromas in my most recent beer - jackfruit. Bloody jackfruit!


 
Slightly OT but this comment just popped into my head and I realised it needs serious qualifiers attached to it. I recently went to China and bought fresh jackfruit from street vendors - prior to this I had only ever had the tinned stuff in syrup you can get in most supermarkets. The aroma I was getting was that of the tinned kind. Fresh stuff smells like corpse feet.


----------



## Dazza_devil

bum said:


> Slightly OT but this comment just popped into my head and I realised it needs serious qualifiers attached to it. I recently went to China and bought fresh jackfruit from street vendors - prior to this I had only ever had the tinned stuff in syrup you can get in most supermarkets. The aroma I was getting was that of the tinned kind. Fresh stuff smells like corpse feet.




Interesting bum. I found that the APA first mentioned turned out very nice at 18 degrees C with a possibly grapefruity slightly tart finish which I like. The Cascade hops did come through in a rather dominating way but I found the yeast is there at the finish. All very good.
My AIPA is still in the fermenter. I kept her pretty steady at 17 degrees C, dry hopped at 8 days and now I've bumper her to 20 degrees C to finish her off. I still have no explanation for the spontaneous spurt of fermentation I get with this yeast. It slowed up, looked liked finishing then around day 4 takes off and blows out the airlock catching me off guard like the APA I did with it.
I'll grab a tin of jackfruit if I can find one and see if I can detect any similarities when all is done. There was a nice aroma when I lifted the lid to dry hop, fruity sorta like apples but not, definite unique aroma, hard to describe.


----------



## bum

I'm not suggesting the aroma came entirely from the yeast. My hop schedule was pretty different to yours - magnum, simcoe, galaxy and citra (if I remember correctly). My understanding is that this yeast will push fruity aromas from fruity hops at 18-20 so I rode that pretty hard on the ferment.


----------



## Lecterfan

Wondering if anyone would care to comment on the use of 1272 (which I've used in the last couple of APA's I've done and am very happy with) in an amber ale that is not typically "American" or very hoppy.

I am thinking something like 5kg JWM pale, 150gms caramunich, 250gms wheat, 100gms med crystal, 100gms Carafa I to approx 25L.

About 35IBU...maybe Fuggles or Styrian Goldings....maybe just succumb to the norma and use Willamette (something other than citrusy hops), most IBU's from a 60 min addition. Maybe a final 20gms at 15 mins or something for a small amount of aroma/flavour.

Any thoughts/comments on the amber ale idea? 

I am doing a Nelson driven ale with it tomorrow and have split the pack so am looking to keep using this strain in a variety of beers over the next few weeks.

Thanks in advance for any replies (useful or otherwise). Cheers all. :icon_cheers:


edit: in regards to my first sentence, I understand that amber ale is itself an American term, but you get the gist of what I'm asking, please don't crucify me for inadequate historical knowledge, I'm just trying to make a beer hee hee hee!


----------



## mika

1272 will be fine for that. I've used it in Blonde Ales and the such and it performs fine. My personal opinion is that it doesn't mute hop flavour/aroma as much as US-05. Slightly more fruity, but you're talking pretty small degrees. I split a batch of a pretty simple APA and did US-05 vs WY1272. I preferred the WY1272, but most other brewers at the local brew club meet preferred the US-05 version.

For the beer, seems more like an English Brown or something in that vein at least. Are you re-pitching the yeast in sucessive batches, or just splitting several ways and pitching 'new' each batch ?


----------



## rude

I like this yeast also,used it in APA's, American Browns.

Fermented mine at 18c but it can be a bit too tart for my liking sometimes.

Next go at it will be at 15c to see how this effects it, less tart I hope.

I love how it is a good floccer


----------



## Lecterfan

Thanks guys. Yes it's a hell of a floccer haha. That is why it was recommended to me originally. I split the original pack and am making a starter for each brew so essentially it is being pitched "new" each time (although I do sometimes split the starter as well so the yeast has done _some_ work, but not a full brew).

Anyway - regardless of the actual style of the beer (which is a mongrelised bastardised version of Markbastards JSAA in the recipe db in the first place - tweaked to suit some of the ingredients I've enjoyed working with thus far and to experiment), I reckon it will go alright.

Thanks again.

edit: forgot to say, the reason I asked is that both the APAs I've used it on already are hop monster whereas I want this beer to be much moe balanced, with some subtle yet pronounced maltiness). Ta.


----------



## Gavo

Love this yeast in APA's and also used in in an AAA. One says ferment low temp the other says higher temp. I love this yeast fermented at around 20 degrees and finished of at 22, heretic I know but just love the fruitiness this yeast gives and serves to enhance the hop flavors.

Gavo.


----------



## bear09

Hi All.

Can anyone tell me is this yeast (1272) is a double kicker? By this I mean I have a batch going atm and the Krausen was about 2 inches thick at 19 degs for 3 days. It then settled off a touch (back to about 1 inch thick) for a day. Now it has climbed back up to 2.5 inches or more. I have known yeasts that do this just because they do - has 1272 done this for others?

Cheers.


----------



## bear09

Sorry all.

I just found this post (http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=47437) which has answered my questions.

CHEERS!


----------



## Lecterfan

I'm on my 7th ferment with 1272 and this is the first time that I've noticed this phenomenon. All other times seem to have been a pretty steady 4-5 days with a predictable drop odd/plateau - whereas this one did about 3 days and seemed to stop and the krausen slowly subisded until day 6 (today), but then with a gentle rouse and increase of a few degrees it has fully krausened a second time. Fun and games. I love this yeast. I find it takes a bit longer to carb in the bottle though because it is such a good floccer. Also Ballarat experienced about 8 days of summer this season and is back to 4c overnight temps so that doesn't help hee hee.


----------



## Guysmiley54

I using this yeast for the first time at the moment and my brew went from 1045 to 1009 in about 72 hours not much chance for a second wind here I'm afraid. It's the fastest floccing yeast I've used so far too.

I fermented at 18 and pushed to 19 over a few days. I'm noticing a dry slightly tart lemony finish. What flavours do you guys get at different temp ranges? I'm curious to know what it does around 20-22, as I've found US05 goes into banana territory up that high.


----------



## Lecterfan

Guysmiley54 said:


> I using this yeast for the first time at the moment and my brew went from 1045 to 1009 in about 72 hours not much chance for a second wind here I'm afraid. It's the fastest floccing yeast I've used so far too.
> 
> I fermented at 18 and pushed to 19 over a few days. I'm noticing a dry slightly tart lemony finish. What flavours do you guys get at different temp ranges? I'm curious to know what it does around 20-22, as I've found US05 goes into banana territory up that high.




Gday - yea I saw your lemony/citrus comment on Tony's LCBA thread...the wyeast site says this can push a citrus character at low temps, but then I have used it mostly in pretty hoppy and big beers so I'm finding that at around 16-18 (16 ambient so probably 18 where the action is) for the first few days then up to around 20c from about day 5 this is pushing the fruit in my cascade. I am drinking an amber ale right now that was my first non-hoppy beer with this yeast and it is really clean finishing with perhaps the slightest citrus twist at pouring temps (but I can't notice it as the beer warms up and gets maltier). The beers are much clearer though and are taking longer to carb. I've had a lot of luck with 1056 liquid but I really didn't enjoy US-05 when I first went into AG. I'm definitely a fan of liquids for a number of reasons. All up I love this yeast, but am about to have a rest and do my first run of 1469s.


----------



## Guysmiley54

Lecterfan said:


> Gday - yea I saw your lemony/citrus comment on Tony's LCBA thread...the wyeast site says this can push a citrus character at low temps, but then I have used it mostly in pretty hoppy and big beers so I'm finding that at around 16-18 (16 ambient so probably 18 where the action is) for the first few days then up to around 20c from about day 5 this is pushing the fruit in my cascade. I am drinking an amber ale right now that was my first non-hoppy beer with this yeast and it is really clean finishing with perhaps the slightest citrus twist at pouring temps (but I can't notice it as the beer warms up and gets maltier). The beers are much clearer though and are taking longer to carb. I've had a lot of luck with 1056 liquid but I really didn't enjoy US-05 when I first went into AG. I'm definitely a fan of liquids for a number of reasons. All up I love this yeast, but am about to have a rest and do my first run of 1469s.



Cheers, thanks for the feedback. I've dry hopped the LCBA with 30gm of Cascade and so far it's looking like it's getting just how I was hoping. I mean Cascade has a load of citrus characteristics but this was getting more like a lemon zest/sherbet kind of thing which isn't something I've tasted in Cascade before. I will slowly raise my temp to 20 to finish off, very exciting stuff!

I bottled Dr Smurtos TTL about 10 days ago and I used 1469 :icon_drool2: Good luck :icon_cheers:


----------



## bear09

Hi All.

I put down a G&G Artisinale 1 wort kit with this yeast 2 weeks ago and its just carbed up in the keg now. 2L starter went in 20L and fermentation went exactly as people have described here (I kept it at 18 degs even for 4 days and then 20 degs for another 5 days).

In tasting this beer I do not like it at all. It has a really (almost harsh) tartness to it. Almost a pucker in your mouth and not much body with a thin mouthfeel. I am tempted to blame the yeast (1272) - has anyone else had this? I few people here have mentioned its a bit tart for their liking but this seems extreme.

I dont think it is an infection and previous type 1 artisinale kits from G&G have been great (with dry US-05).

1272 and extreme tartness - could it be?


----------



## Pennywise

1272 can be a minerally, is that what you're tasting?


----------



## felten

overcarbed keg?


----------



## Guysmiley54

Well, I've been drinking a few of my LCBA attempt and I'm not sure I'm liking this yeast as much at this point. The flavour of this yeast is really dominating the beer. I'm finding it hard to describe the taste that I'm getting... I think it might be acetate esters. Yes it's tart, I don't mind that, it's a little nutty and I expected that also. There is something else happening with this yeast.

My process:

I split my smack pack in two and grew both out to 3 litres. I pitched one into my wort (which was at 18C) and it fermented down to 1008 in 3-4 days. I raised up slightly towards the end and rested for about a week before cold conditioning. I bulk primed and It's been in the bottle for 16 days so far at room temp. I live in Tassie so room temp has been very mild. It's now under the house which is quite cool and doesn't heat up even on a "warm" day. (Tassie doesn't really get that warm too often!!)

The strange thing is how this flavour has only come on in the bottle. I taste alot when brewing (often daily... a bad habit?) and it had none of this flavour at all before bottling.

Has anyone experienced this before? Will it settle down with age? If so, will it settle down before my aroma hops start to fade?


----------



## Lecterfan

I can't answer as after reading your post I'm still not really sure what the specific nature of the problem is. I commiserate with you though, I hate it when something doesn't quite work out. Personally I love 1272 and have been drinking 4 different brews that I've used it on and have been satisfied (from malty amber ales to hoppy APAs). What temp was your initial ferment at? None of mine were done in 3-4 days, they all slowed down a bit at 3 or 4 days and needed some rousing to finish off by day 7 (and then had a week or so to condition before crash chilling).

Pretty useless post on mybehalf, but I wanted to acknowledge that I feel your pain and maybe you just aren't a 1272 fan? I know I've treated some yeasts reeeel purty and not been happy with the results...but you've got to listen to what your palate tells you. I brew for me and no one else so that is what I aim for.


----------



## Guysmiley54

I fermented the first 2/3 in a temp controlled fridge at 18C. I have an american amber in my fridge right now CCing that I used 1272 on too. It also fermented out very quickly and so far tastes awesome! 

The LCBA tasted great out of the fermenter too and I'm just wondering if anyone else has had a weird taste shift in the bottle/keg and whether I can expect it to improve or get worse with time.

Do you find this yeast to have very strong flavours?



Lecterfan said:


> I can't answer as after reading your post I'm still not really sure what the specific nature of the problem is. I commiserate with you though, I hate it when something doesn't quite work out. Personally I love 1272 and have been drinking 4 different brews that I've used it on and have been satisfied (from malty amber ales to hoppy APAs). What temp was your initial ferment at? None of mine were done in 3-4 days, they all slowed down a bit at 3 or 4 days and needed some rousing to finish off by day 7 (and then had a week or so to condition before crash chilling).
> 
> Pretty useless post on mybehalf, but I wanted to acknowledge that I feel your pain and maybe you just aren't a 1272 fan? I know I've treated some yeasts reeeel purty and not been happy with the results...but you've got to listen to what your palate tells you. I brew for me and no one else so that is what I aim for.


----------



## grod5

my last 4 brews have been with 1272, the last 3 with magnum and cascade. I fermented at 16C & raised to 18 after day 7 for 2 days then chilled to 2C for 5 days before kegging. I love this yeast and now prefer it to the 1056 for my taste with AmPA.

daniel


----------



## Guysmiley54

grod5 said:


> my last 4 brews have been with 1272, the last 3 with magnum and cascade. I fermented at 16C & raised to 18 after day 7 for 2 days then chilled to 2C for 5 days before kegging. I love this yeast and now prefer it to the 1056 for my taste with AmPA.
> 
> daniel



I wonder if I fermented too high then? If my amber ale has similar characteristics in the bottle then I may try one more time at 16. I really thought I was going to be a convert to this yeast for american pale ale as it fermented strongly, flocced bright and tasted great all the way through out of the fermenter... 16 days in the bottle isn't long though. Will give it more time.


----------



## Lecterfan

Guysmiley54 said:


> The LCBA tasted great out of the fermenter too and I'm just wondering if anyone else has had a weird taste shift in the bottle/keg and whether I can expect it to improve or get worse with time.
> 
> Do you find this yeast to have very strong flavours?




Taste shift= no, strong flavours= no...but certainly adds a character that 1056/us05 doesn't - to me it changes the mouthfeel a little bit as well everything is a bit fuller. I'm with grod5. Yes, the yeast has a character that us05/1056 doesn't have, but I love it...just gives the brews a distinctivness...but again YMMV, you maybe just don't groove on it... no right or wrong, just personal taste. I certainly wouldn't say it adds any off flavours or anything


----------



## DUANNE

im drinking an american brown with this yeast now and loving it. to my palate it seems to really complement the fruity american hops in a very positive way.i use it exclusivly in us styles now.


----------



## Guysmiley54

Lecterfan said:


> Taste shift= no, strong flavours= no...but certainly adds a character that 1056/us05 doesn't - to me it changes the mouthfeel a little bit as well everything is a bit fuller. I'm with grod5. Yes, the yeast has a character that us05/1056 doesn't have, but I love it...just gives the brews a distinctivness...but again YMMV, you maybe just don't groove on it... no right or wrong, just personal taste. I certainly wouldn't say it adds any off flavours or anything



Of course you're absolutely right. Maybe it's turned out perfect and I just don't like it. Will be interesting to see how my amber turns out. 

I tend to be super sensitive to certain flavour compounds. It's really frustrating as I'm still learning to brew and had only a few batches that I'm super happy with. Right now I have 3 batches (1 month old, 3 months old and 5 months old) barely touched in my cellar waiting to see if they are better drinking over time. It's not that they're awful or anything at all, I just had hoped for so much when I brewed them and I would prefer to drink them when they are their best.


I think I will go back to 1469 for another batch, the last I did was my best batch so far! Loving it 100% :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lecterfan

Yes, my brief acquintance with 1469 makes me describe it as "sex on legs", I'm generally so drunk, especially tonight I'm enoying Rongwood's "old thumper" and Batemans "victory ale" I don't even know what that means...but yes, 1469 lives up to its chewy malt, never-ending top crop layer status. I struggle to say what it is that my 1272 beers have over the same types (APAs mostly, with a couple of AAAs) done with 1056...it is just a level of complexity that I prefer...if you use it again, maybe try it at 20c to see if you prefer the flavours it throws at that temp?

But yea, maybe it's just not for you...like me and s04...nothing specific between us, just not the best of friends.

edit: rIngwood, rOngwood


----------



## Guysmiley54

Lecterfan said:


> Yes, my brief acquintance with 1469 makes me describe it as "sex on legs", I'm generally so drunk, especially tonight I'm enoying Rongwood's "old thumper" and Batemans "victory ale" I don't even know what that means...but yes, 1469 lives up to its chewy malt, never-ending top crop layer status. I struggle to say what it is that my 1272 beers have over the same types (APAs mostly, with a couple of AAAs) done with 1056...it is just a level of complexity that I prefer...if you use it again, maybe try it at 20c to see if you prefer the flavours it throws at that temp?
> 
> But yea, maybe it's just not for you...like me and s04...nothing specific between us, just not the best of friends.
> 
> edit: rIngwood, rOngwood



Raise the temp instead of lowering? Interesting idea. The main objection I have with my batch is a slightly solvent like taste, will raising make that better or worse do you reckon?


----------



## felten

how sure are you of the accuracy of your thermo?


----------



## Guysmiley54

felten said:


> how sure are you of the accuracy of your thermo?



Good call.

I periodically take a sample out of my fermenter and use a digital probe. I then adjust the offset on my controller. It's usually good, sometimes out by .1- .3 but I'm pretty happy to say it's mostly taken care of.


----------



## ekul

I've tried this yeast for the first time recently. The beer is still in the fermenter but it is tasting really good, its looking to be one of the best i've ever made. 
The yeast took of like an absolute rocket but ook a little while to chew through the wort. It did end up finishing at 1010 which is more attenuation than US05 gives me. 
The 1272 is defnietely not as clean as the US05, but the flavours it adds complements the brew i have (cascade and centennial ale). It really brings the m alt forward, but without hiding the hops. All in all i thinik i will be using this yeast for anything that has munich and c hops in it.

I'm very happy with it.


----------



## raven19

First time I have used 1272 in a long time. Stepped up from an 18month old slant to a 1.5L starter... what a beast! 5 days in and still sitting high and mighty.

Apologies on pic quality.


----------



## Guysmiley54

Update...

After another week in the bottle, most of the undesirable flavours have all but vanished.

I am gettting the tart, nutty, citrus notes that are documented and expected but much less - almost no trace of the solvent taste I complained about last week!

I still don't think (at least compared to US05) it is a subtle yeast, but I'm much happier with my beer now. The hops are shining through better and this batch is very easy drinking and unique against my US05 batches.

Will continue to experiment with this yeast I think :icon_cheers:

Edit: Not sure I am getting a fuller beer as others have suggested. My experience with this yeast in this batch is a very dry beer with a much thinner, tart mouthfeel. YMMV


----------



## ekul

I have my brew in the keg and it is absolutely delicious. This yeast really brings out the flavours of a brew. The cube that i used only had a small amount of cascade hops in it but they are very apparent. It also was using rice and ale malt, but it tastes far more malty than that.

I will be using this yeast for all my american ales from now on.

This is my first go at using a liquid yeast and i must say its a lot cheaper than i thought it was going to be. Firstly i split the pack into 4 test tubes and gave two to a fellow brewer. I put one vial in the fridge (which i only just remembered) and made a starter from the other one. So far i've made three fermenters worth, but i will be putting another two batches down this week so that will be 5. I washed some of the yeast cake and put it away for a rainy day. The other brewer has made at least one brew with his vials, probably two.
So from one smack pack there has been made 7 brews, with half of it still left. I reckon there will probably be at least 20-30 batches made from one smack pack. I think because i'm concious of the price i've been a little more careful with cleaning etc, which has made it go very far.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

Necro.....

So, have 3 starters ready to pitch tonight of 1272 (2 APAs and a AIPA). I have never used this yeast before and have been researching recommended fermentation temperatures. There seems to be a lot of differing opinions on best fermentation temperatures with this yeast for APAs and IPAs. Some people recommend cool temps 16-18C and say avoid warmer and others say 19-20C and avoid cooler. 

Any people experienced with this yeast want to chime in with their go to fermentation profile for this yeast?


----------



## GalBrew

I'm fermenting my current batch of American amber at 18deg and the yeast exploded out of the airlock and settled 1cm thick on top of the fermenter, so it's a feisty one I can tell you that!


----------



## sponge

I normally go 1272 at 17/18'C.

Keeps it nice and clean for the rest of the brew to shine. if you want character, use a different yeast IMO.


----------



## Not For Horses

I personally hate this yeast with a passion. But that is because I mistreated it and have never forgiven it. I can pick this yeast at 30 paces now.
Much over 20 and you're going to get really fruity esters, overpowering to me.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer

OK, I am just going to ferment it at 17-18C for a few days and then warm it up a little to finish it off. Same as I do with a lot of yeasts.


----------



## Smokomark

Run it at 18 degrees and it finishes nice and clean. Ramp it up a bit and it might get a bit estery.


----------



## Mardoo

I too have found it to be nice and clean at 16-18 and at 19-21 have a minor skankiness of much 1990's cheap craft brew.


----------

